# Walmart 10-10-10



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

So, Walmart has this fertilizer, but it says plants and shrubs. My assumption it is fine on grass.

Long story short, I was at Walmart and getting some Milo at 3$ a bag when the lady offered this 10-10-10 to me for 1$ per bag. I only had room for the Milo so I passed.

So, is this 10-10-10 good for when I run out of Milo? The price it totally worth it. I'm just curious if I need to go back and get 20 bags of this just because and throw it down every now and then based on need. Maybe between Milo cycles, etc.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

10-10-10 is generally ok on grass, assuming application at no more than 1#N/P/K per 1000 sqft, which would be rate of 10 pounds of product per 1000sqft.

However, there are some items to consider for each of the three 10s: N, P, and K.

N: It is most likely that the nitrogen is in the form of fast-release urea. Be careful about burning, particularly in summer months, just as you would with application of straight urea fertilizer.

P: Most states have laws that prohibit the application of phosphorus on lawns unless there is a soil test that indicates phosphorus is needed, or new grass is being established. Exemptions to this often exist for some forms of organic fertilizers, as nearly all organics contain phosphorus.

K: This would most likely be in the form of muriate of potash, (potassium chloride) which has a high salt index and can be a bit harsh on lawns. If you do need potassium in your soil and are regularly applying potassium, your soil would benefit from use of sulfate of potash (potassium sulfate) instead. If you don't need potassium on your lawn and already have a high pH, regular applications of potassium won't be helping you at all and could be pushing your pH still higher.

Yes, that's an excellent price, and would be a fine option for your lawn if you need phosphorus and potassium (everybody needs nitrogen).


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I guess in that case I will hold off till I do a soil test. No sense buying a product I cannot/should not use.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

My question is, because I've always wondered. What is the rest of the "filler" in these cheap fertilizers? My grandpa bought some cheap triple 13 last year and he swears he's had some weeds come up that's never been in his yard for over fifty years.


----------

